# L333 King Tiger Pleco ?



## lil-lynx (14 Nov 2010)

Hello I am looking to purchase a young L333 could any one give me some care details as I cant find any on Google  
Am I right in thinking its a King Tiger Pleco ?


----------



## Luketendo (14 Nov 2010)

L066 seems to be the true King Tiger Pleco and gets to about 12cm. L333 is very similar, lives in the same place and gets to 15cm.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=174

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... es_id=1024

Other main differences seem to be that L066 has white stripes and L333 has more yellowy.


----------



## lil-lynx (14 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the information. Any idea how these will be in a planted tank with a carpeting foreground ? will they mess it up ?


----------



## Luketendo (14 Nov 2010)

lil-lynx said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information. Any idea how these will be in a planted tank with a carpeting foreground ? will they mess it up ?



Not kept these before but I would hazard a guess that they might like digging.


----------



## Gfish (14 Nov 2010)

I'd say they'll definitely dig, but they may only dig in one area, and you can put a barrier of wood or stone to encourage them to stay that side. It's worth a try, you can pull it out if it doesn't work. 
The only fish I've had similar was a L134. It hides alot but loves to arrange the sand the way it wants at night.


----------



## lil-lynx (14 Nov 2010)

hmm i might give it ago. The one I will be buying is a young one so maybe il be able to teach it  you never know


----------

